# My dad Bill Pascoe, Captain Cory Maritime etc



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Fun to read in this forum about my Uncle John Pascoe - I'm writing to see if anyone can recall my dad. 

He went to sea around 1930 and retired in the 70's sometime. He was on the Pebble, and Kinaird Head, the Garth ships and Cor- ships - Cory Maritime - for many years and finished up at West Hartlepool shipping line - I forget the exact name. 

After retirement he moved to California and with a friend opened a small craft repair business which he enjoyed for many years. He died last year at 97, enjoyed a long and interesting life. He lived with us for the last 10 years and I have lots of his stories recorded - great stories they are!

One of the people I recall was called Ken Keighley - nice to me when I was a little girl visiting the ship. I remember lots of people, but not so many names. 

Best
Jackie Pascoe


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I remember a Captain Pascoe on the Queensgarth or Dukesgarth sometime early 60's coming into the Tees..but regret I cannot add more...

Geoff


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

Erimus said:


> I remember a Captain Pascoe on the Queensgarth or Dukesgarth sometime early 60's coming into the Tees..but regret I cannot add more...
> 
> Geoff


sailed with him on queensgarth early 70s i was 4/e


----------

